# Ridgid Propress 310 question.



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Any one using one of the old school ones with Makita Batteries? I believe you calibrate each jaw every time by cycling it through.

If so what if any issues have you had?

Thanks


----------



## dmar2053 (Feb 6, 2013)

We have the older style at work have not had any problems


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

We have always calibrated every time we change jaws or powering back on. 

No problems to date. The jaws will get a little build up of copper at the edges, you may have to clean out once in a while.


----------

